# Guitar 3 ways anybody?



## mikeh375

I saw this and just had to post it. Quite remarkable musicianship.


----------



## Merl

Wow, I struggle just to play one guitar!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice and awesome! I usually think this type of thing is kind of a circus act...


----------

